# Oris Propilot Date on a 6.5 wrist



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Hey guys, I am on the search for a "Do it all watch" 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/whats...ristwatch-1043297.html#/topics/4590385?page=1

One of the main candidates is the Oris Propilot Date.
I have a 6.5 inch wrist. My sweetspot seems to be 38-40 mm and I am concerned that 41 mm will look to big on my wrist, espacially with less casual clothing, or a suit. Another concern is that the watch is to thick/chunky.

What do you think?
I attached a pick of my wrist with the 40 mm Kirova chronograph as refference.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

My wrist is sub 6.5" and I had the same concerns regarding the BCPP. I bought one last year and it has pretty much become the only watch I wear. I consider my sweet spot to be 38-40, but I don't mind the size of the BCPP. It's a fantastic do all. Go get one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Based on that photo I would go for it.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Great! Thanks a lot guys!
I will go for it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

|>


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Case size is a little less important than the lug to lug length. As long as the lugs don't overhang, you'll be fine. If they do......move on


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

mumblypeg said:


> Case size is a little less important than the lug to lug length. As long as the lugs don't overhang, you'll be fine. If they do......move on


I measured the lug to lug length on my Kirova, seems to be the same as of the Oris. So should be fine in that regard.

Does the watch wears bigger or smaller than the size is?
For example I had a Oris Dlassic Date, which was 37 mm, but it looking smaller on my wrist, than my 36 mm Strela.

So I am wondering if its the case with the Oris Propilot Date ?


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

For reference, I have a PPDD (45mm) on 6.75" wrist that looks/works fine.


----------



## AnjoS (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi! I think we have the same wrist size.. I don't think you'll have a problem with it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

My wrist is sub 6.5" and I think the BCPP works fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcus_Corvus (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you guys! 
The watch does look a little bit thick/chunky I must say. 
Or is it only in the pictures this way?


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Try it on a stainless steel bracelet, it is more svelte looking that way IMO.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

I have a 6.75" wrist, so not too much bigger than yours. The lug to lug on the BCPP Date makes it still work well. I think the size is perfect. I don't find it too thick.

Bought mine with the bracelet but actually love it on a Nato or equivalent. Right now, really loving it on a Perlon. Also great on an Erika's Originals MN strap.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Here it is on the steel bracelet.


----------



## boomguy57 (Mar 28, 2016)

I would recommend a Sinn 556i instead. I have a similar wrist and have owned both and can say the Sinn fits my wrist better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Scott (Jun 12, 2015)

Girth is only one factor in how a watch will "wear" on one's wrist. The "height" vs. "width" of the wrist will probably have more effect as how a watch looks on it.


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

I don't know my wrist size but I just got the oris pro pilot date and its fine on my wrist. My wrist isn't that big.

Also any recommendations on straps for the grey version? So far I got a blue, green, and black with grey stripes nato on the gray dial. Don't know if I should get a leather strap or other nato recommendations. Any ideas?


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Perlon. Dark grey, dark brown, dark blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

